# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  SEMILLAS DE HORTALIZAS ENZA ZADEN PARA ENSAYOS

## joaob85

Buenos días somos del área de Desarrollo e Investigación de la empresa AGP sac, en esta oportunidad para dar a conocer que tenemos semillas de hortalizas de la empresa holandesa Enza Zaden: 
Cebolla Amarilla.
Pimiento tipo Blocky.
Tomate Determinado e indeterminado. 
Espinaca.
Pepino.
Lechuga. 
Si  desean realizar alguna prueba con dichas semillas pueden escribir a: jbuen@agpsac.com. 
SaludosTemas similares: VENTA DE CALIBRADORES ELECTRÓNICOS PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS CALIBRADORES ELECTRÓNICOS PARA DIFERENTES TIPOS DE FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc. Producción Artesanal de Semillas de Hortalizas para la Agricultura Familiar Manual para el mejoramiento del manejo poscosecha de frutas y hortalizas

----------

